# Nervous about resource guarding



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky and I have had a lot of changes recently. My grandparents moved into an assisted living place. So now Micky and I are together all the time. He sleeps with me and spends all his time with me. He also shares his space with the cat now too. Before they left for the assisted living, he didn't interact with the cat very often, but now they are together all the time. For the most part he is fine with the cat, and pretty much ignores her, but he has become very possessive of the bed. It's like he's drawn an imaginary line around himself and if my cat even comes near him, within a foot of him, he growls at her. Sometimes he is on the bed, and she is on the floor or just walks into the room and he growls. It's scary to me. He growls and snarls at her and I'm worried he's going to attack her or something. Is there a way I can get him to share the bed with her peacefully? He's fine if he's at the foot of the bed, and she's up by my head, but if she walks down towards him he growls and snaps at her. I'm just not used to him growling at anything. It's rather shocking and makes me nervous.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish someone had some advice. I'm just not sure what to do.  Should I let them work it out on their own? I don't want my cat to feel unwelcome in her own home. She's slept with me for the past 6 years. I want them to be able to "share" me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have no idea really and would rather not guess at solutions but I'm sure someone here can offer some training info to help make them friends again. I hope your grandparents are enjoying their new home too..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - I don't have any advice but hope maybe Jackie will chime in with some suggestions. A lot of upheaval for all of you and I hope things calm down. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I know that alot of folks here love sleeping with the dogs. And it may work well for most. But right off the bat with my Lola, she did the same thing. She tought the bed was hers, and everyone else was an intruder. I rolled over a couple of times and moved her positon, and she growled at me. That was the end of that. My trainer said that one of the rules of pack living is, the top dog gets the best sleeping position. So, no more doggies sleeping on the bed! Back to crates for night night time.

They do get to come up on the bed for cuddles, but by invitation only. Use the NILIF model for this. They must earn the right to be on the bed. No uninvited guests!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with Pam above. Part of the problem may be allowing Micky onto your bed. We had/have the same issues with Bisou. When she was/is allowed on the bed with us, she starts getting very territorial over me and doesn't like anyone to get close to me. Our trainer said, step one was to not allow her in the bed anymore. I have to say it helped a lot.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

If it was me,
I would babygate my bedroom door.
That way Micky can't get up on the bed.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Send me a PM with your address. I've got a good book on resource guarding that I bought when we had our Eskie, Maggie. Now I just have to find it... LOL


----------

